# Ed Parker Pictures



## phlaw (Feb 25, 2005)

Can anyone recommend any good sites with lots of cool pictures of Ed Parker, I wanna get some for wallpaper on my PC. I am specifically looking for the famous black & white portrait done by Ed Parker Jr.

Thanks


----------



## phlaw (Mar 4, 2005)

Isn't there anyplace I can get that Black & White portrait to download, I have the poster on my wall, but I want it on my computer?


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 4, 2005)

Try google search "images", this may throw up something.
Rich


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a few photos of Mr. Parker on my web site www.PacificKenpo.com.  I don't know if you will find what you are looking for, but anything on my site is your's for the taking.

If you see something you like let me know and I can provide it at a larger size.  Everything on my site is optomized for the web, so it may not work well for wall paper, but most of what I have on my site, I also have at 300 to 600 dpi at 8x10 inches.

All I would need you to do is ask for any given image and the size (in inches) you would like the image to be.  I will size and crop (if necessary) and email you a 72 dpi image to your specs.

Please keep in mind that none of my images are professional shots.  Just pictures that were taken at the moment.

Take care and best of luck,

P.S.  If you come up with any great shots I'm sure the rest of us would love to see them as well.


----------



## parkerkarate (Jul 21, 2005)

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> I have a few photos of Mr. Parker on my web site www.PacificKenpo.com.  I don't know if you will find what you are looking for, but anything on my site is your's for the taking.
> 
> If you see something you like let me know and I can provide it at a larger size.  Everything on my site is optomized for the web, so it may not work well for wall paper, but most of what I have on my site, I also have at 300 to 600 dpi at 8x10 inches.
> 
> ...



Those are some really cool pictures, Mr. Tatum and Mr. Trejo still look the same. For the most part.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jul 21, 2005)

Greetings,

I placed a collection of pictures of Mr. Parker on my older website.  You can access the collection directly through this link-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/EdParkerPics.html


----------



## parkerkarate (Jul 22, 2005)

True2Kenpo said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I placed a collection of pictures of Mr. Parker on my older website.  You can access the collection directly through this link-
> 
> http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/EdParkerPics.html



Those pictures are great


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jul 22, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> Those pictures are great



Good afternoon!  I am very glad you enjoyed the pictures!

To Mr. Hale...  

I must say I really like your website!  And I would like to say thank you for placing my school on your directory of schools...  very honored!

I talked with you via e-mail a few years ago and you provided me with some excellent pictures of your Kenpo journey.  I would just like to thank you again and wish you the very best sir.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 27, 2005)

True2Kenpo said:
			
		

> Greetings, I placed a collection of pictures of Mr. Parker on my older website.  You can access the collection directly through this link-
> http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/EdParkerPics.html


To Mr. Hale & Mr. Ryer--Thanks for sharing--those are great!!  :ultracool :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 28, 2005)

Those pictures are great...:ultracool


----------



## masherdong (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey guys those are all great pictures!!  Thx for sharing!


----------



## Kenpobuff (Aug 5, 2005)

I know some seniors are unwilling to share their history with the kenpo community and I think that is a shame.  What good does it serve anyone to keep our history in a box in some basement somewhere?  That goes for all those old videos that are collecting dust or as the 8mm film is rotting away before transferred to digital.  To some extent I see there side as to why they don't make it available to just anyone or they keep it for the viewing pleasure of their students only.  However, I would like to see some more sharing before it's gone, time is passing quickly.

Thank you Mr. Hale for sharing your part with us and to the others that have made pictures available...a sincere kenpo salute to you!

Steve


----------



## Rich_Hale (Aug 5, 2005)

Kenpobuff,

Thank you for the kind words and I must say, I agree with you in every way. I also know of people who have some great Kenpo pictures and films they could share, but choose not to.

Some of them are waiting for the price to go up and others are, like you say, are just keeping the stuff to themselves because it makes them feel special.

I guess I'm lucky. I have a day job, so I don't need the money and I'm happy to share anything but Kathie (my wife) and the last half of my last beer. Other than that, I'm a giver.

For anyone who doesn't already know - any picture on my site is free for the taking. Not that I have "the" collection, but I expect many of you know, or have even studied with some of the people pictured, so if it helps keep our Kenpo family togehter, help yourself.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 5, 2005)

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> _...I guess I'm lucky. I have a day job, so I don't need the money and I'm happy to share anything but Kathie (my wife) and the last half of my last beer. Other than that, I'm a giver._
> 
> _For anyone who doesn't already know - any picture on my site is free for the taking. Not that I have "the" collection, but I expect many of you know, or have even studied with some of the people pictured, so if it helps keep our Kenpo family togehter, help yourself.._. [_/_QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

